# Just Wanna Grow Up...



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

He keeps trying to convince me he's old enough to take on the ringnecks...


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pict. And a good looking pup!


----------



## North Mountain (Sep 19, 2007)

Your puppy is almost as cute as my puppy! Great looking little man.

Laura


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice pic. 8)


----------

